# Nearly there and...



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

...I suddenly LOVE my Skyline again, and ive not felt like that for years :clap: 

The bits not on the car are the Nismo rear spats, Nismo bumper vents, Headlight duct, Nismo rear lip, and carbon rear diffuser.
All are painted already, jus not fitted.

Not sure wether to put the Nismo rear lip on to be honest, it looks so cool all smoothed off like that. Either way, it only sticks on.

Well happy tho, esp with the, err, silly, power its gonna have.

Please excuse the ride height, no engine in at mo remember... (if anyone wants to photoshop it slammed, please do)


































































BIG BIG thanks to Paul Howard and his genius sprayer (Jeff is it? I forget) as the car is looking the tits. Jap Imports - Specialising in importing of Japanese Performance Motorcars :god:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Looking Good mate. Like the colour :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks cool, the color isn't the one I would have chosen , but all my respect for the works on the car. By the way what engine are you slamming inside? 

I am looking forward for some pictures in the sun . .

Regards

Chris


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

looks lovely, even if i did like the black

is the bonnet popped, or a poor fit?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice one Steve. Be great to get the engine in. Then you really will like Skylines again.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

It was boring grey.

And of course the bonnet is popped! look at the awesome work quality, wouldnt leave a bonnet like that, lol! 

Engine? I cant remember if i ever posted pics. Heres a couple, 3litres and 2.5bar should be fun.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Steve,

Are they Nismo Skirts?

figured the bonnet was popped, but had to ask 

Mook


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Looks awesome , cannot wait to see it all put together and running!!!!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice GTR mate

good job

keep up


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Trust skirts


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Have to say the first thread i saw pics of this car in i wasnt too sure about it, the colour wasnt particularly to my taste, but seeing the car put back together again it has grown on me.
Well done steve for having the balls to do something a bit different. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

SteveN said:


> Trust skirts


thanks dude, think they're what we've been looking for!

thanks 

Mook


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

SPLUMPH!! Cant wait to see this fully built, will be nothing short of a monster!! 

When you looking to have it finished Steve?


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

must say mate, does look really good, that blue with the white wheels looks really nice and the clear indicators, they all compliment each other. 
also i recon it looks good like it is without the nismo lip. nice and clean looking. could see what it loos like on though
gonna be good seeing it all up and running

James.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

It looks great! I think the colour and wheels work really well on the car. What if anything, are you going to do inside?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looking good. I liked the first set of pics posted and this has just confirmed my original opinion.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I've seen a few cars in the past in that colour.
A Lambo Muira, my mates old Mexico, an old Vignale Ferrari and an Alfa GT Junior, all of which looked great. Now i've seen another.:thumbsup: 
That clutch doesnt look like a road going clutch. I take it the car is only destined for the track Steve.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

SmigzyGTR said:


> SPLUMPH!! Cant wait to see this fully built, will be nothing short of a monster!!
> 
> When you looking to have it finished Steve?


The bigger question is - will we still have petrol-powered vehicles by then? Won't we all be driving hovercars or something?

(only joking with ya Steve)


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I think thats the first 32 Ive seen where the d-speed indicators don't look out of place! Liking it.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Looks good.  

I like. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

All I'm gonna say is ....


:thumbsup:


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

one of the only R32's i have seen that looks good without a spoiler!

i like the color and i really like the wheels!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Ive driven GTRs with triple plate clutches and syncroless dogboxes before and considered them fine as a road car. Its also got a 4inch diameter straight thru exhaust off Keith Cowies drag car, and most wouldnt consider that very road friendly either, lol.

So yes, its 100% road car, will get used often and hard. Not a daily driver, but im not all into this bufty crap and using car hard once in a blue moon.

"Road" car is a personal thing isnt it. Nobody in my right mind wouldve considered by old Cossie which was stripped bare, almost impossible to get in n out of, and so noisy you couldnt even shout to the passenger above 50mph, a road car, but I did, and this certainly more civilised than that!

My S13 drift car is still a road car to me, and thats just as bad as the Cossie was.

Hell, my daily driver (volvo  ) has a welded diff and a non-adjustable kevlar bucket seat 

It will be a road car, running road fuel at ALL times (ie specced and mapped for full power on optimax), and will have full interior including back seats (that was something i missed at times in the Cossie, lack of back seats).

Not keeping standard interior though, they look dull and crap at the best of times, and with an engine and exterior like mine it makes the interior look even worse, so will be going for something a bit nicer, not sure what yet though.

Full interior tho, 101%, needs to be able to be used on long distance journeys 4up if need be.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

SteveN said:


> Not keeping standard interior though, they look dull and crap at the best of times, and with an engine and exterior like mine it makes the interior look even worse, so will be going for something a bit nicer, not sure what yet though.
> 
> Full interior tho, 101%, needs to be able to be used on long distance journeys 4up if need be.


Please don't drop an Audi A3 interior inside . .:chuckle:


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done Steve. I've followed this for months and look forward to seeing the finished article. Glad you've fell in love with the whole thing again. Just one thing...........3 litres and 2.5 bar. Think you've understated the fun side of things............see if you can revenge on Bladey for him making you feel sick


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

lovely.... what mirrors are they?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Made the mirrors myself actually.

Inner half are standard ones, outer half are some cheap-ass universal ones actually that i modified to look good.

And now just look like the cup/race mirrors you see on a lot of race/rally cars.

Anyone want to buy 2 halves of standard mirrors? I have em here somewhere, lol.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Looks so much different from the previous pics - I'm sure I like it now 

liking the mirrors as well.

Simon


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Really can't wait to see this back on the streets.
:thumbsup: SteveN


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Brilliant for having the courage of your convictions on what looks cool!:smokin:......the afterburners really pop out at you with the sky blue, giving them a really fresh look.....I think it looks just right without the boot lip, but you might be looking for some downforce somewhere with the monster engine.....?undertray


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looking good Steve ,I think it looks good without rear lip they a bit naff ,colour looks very nice too .When your car was grey and looking a bit dull you had a pic up with a nice large'ish wing on the back ,what happend to that ? would look good on the back ,maybe even done the same colour as the car with the leg fixings done in black :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Big wings are old news, and common as muck.

Ive done something different and good, TBH i wouldnt want to make it samey again by putting the stereotype big gay carbon wing on the car, thats why i binned it off even back when it was grey (that pic is what, 1.5yrs old i think).


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

... want to make me some of the mirrors?
lol


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

What can I say... MASSIVE thanks to Paul and the gang at Jap Imports UK, the paintwork is ****ing FANTASTIC :bowdown1: 

Seriously, in this job I see a lot of paintjobs, and most of them up close are far from perfect, but this one is bastard well flawless :bowdown1: 
Factory style finish, and anyone who knows resprays will know thats VERY rare.

I cant reccomend them enough, Pauls a good mate and always trusted him with cars anyhow, but bloodyhell, didnt expect the bodywork to be this perfect :bowdown1: Need a respray, bloody go THERE :bowdown1: 

The paint is Porsche Riviera Blue, and anyone who knows the colour knows its a lot darker than it seems in pics, and it deffo is, even the guy who picked the car up said he was suprised it was so dark as hed seen the same pics you have.

Well these pics i took inside show a bit better what it looks like with your own eyes, as for some reason cameras make it look lighter when outside, strange.

Anyhow, checkit...


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Looking very good Steve.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks really great mate!:wavey: The color look refreshing . . .
:wavey: But what's that sticker about, it looks like it don't know where to go , so it went a bit strange on the front bumper . . . 

Ps:Why you used kanjis for your jap imports sticker?:chuckle:


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

> :wavey: But what's that sticker about, it looks like it don't know where to go


DITTO not sure about the front sticker but i luv the car mate the color of the car and the white wheels go great together:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Its my mates company, after all the work they did i think a sticker is the least they deserve.

I like it where it is, a lot more subtle than anywhere else on a sticker of that size.

And frankly, I know best


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

SteveN said:


> And frankly, I know best


LMAO:bowdown1:


----------



## RSAndy (Jul 10, 2006)

Loving it Steve, makes me wanna get a 32 now! wack the gulf orange stripe over it too and I'd be proper excited! It's been long enough in the making so I can understand how excited you gotta be, really chuffed for ya. I've not loved a car since my old white Escos(black rims and huge Ford Racing sticker on the sides) remember it? However, Got loads planned for my 33 so hopefully I'll be falling in love again this summer.
Keep up the good work.

Andy


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Course i remember it! Thats when i first knew you when you had that, awesome car!

Really happy with it, so much so im contemplating, for the first time in my life, ever, getting a small loan so i can pay for the few final bits ASAP and get it out there kicking ass...


----------

